# middle name for josh



## costgang

we have chosen josh as babys first name, but cant find anything we both agree as the middle name, he will be a josh and not a joshua, mad i know but i dont like it, any ideas?


----------



## amyclaire

well when its the full name its to go with joshua right? coz when u say josh u dont say the middle name with it??

i like josh and ive got ryan or james to go with it??xxx


----------



## Floralaura

I have a Joshua and his middle names are Matthew Edward..


----------



## Jade--x

I like Josh Joseph .. or Josh James :)


----------



## amyclaire

Floralaura said:


> I have a Joshua and his middle names are Matthew Edward..

WOOP! - i like the name joshua, my oh is called matthew, and i plan to call first boy edward! :pxxx


----------



## xXroseXx

Joshua Lee?


----------



## Diana

James is cute and commonly used with Josh (Joshua), not sure if you want to go with the mainstream though.


----------



## amylw1

i know 3 josh/joshuas and all have the middle name james.


----------



## Stiina

Am I being daft? When I saw the title of this thread, I immediately thought "Josh Garnet! That sounds perfect!"

But that never happens to me...so is that someone famous? Or why did it pop into my head??

Anyway, I still think it sounds good but I think I might be off my rocker...!


----------



## lisa35

Josh Finley goes nice i think :)


----------



## lauzliddle

josh phillip??


----------



## sarah1989

Josh Liam


----------



## purpledahlia

Josh Brandon
Josh Ryan
Josh Lee
Josh Samuel 
??


----------



## lewela152

I have a Joshua Blake


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

My lil bro is Joshua David. 

Josh Jackson
Josh Caleb
Josh Aaron?


----------



## CurlySue

Joshua Lucas. I love that.


----------



## Shelby2007

Alexander came to mind..


----------

